
North Korea’s military has stolen more than $500m in cryptocurrency - drexlspivey
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/613099/north-koreas-military-has-stolen-more-than-half-a-billion-dollars-in/
======
todipa
Innovation happens everywhere, at the core but also at the fringes.

Have you ever heard of the Superdollar?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdollar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdollar)

